# Luggage check through options



## mrfixit (Aug 14, 2017)

We're traveling from Raleigh to WAS on the SIlver Star train 92, staying overnight in D.C., then continuing on next day on the Cardinal train 51 to CHI, hopefully connecting smoothly to Empire Builder train 7 to SEA. There will be one bag with clothing and stuff we won't need until after we get to Seattle. Other than that, small carry-ons for the onboard needs.

Is it possible/ advisable to check a bag through from RGH to SEA ? or WAS to SEA ? I really don't want to deal with that bag until SEA.

Tips on best way to handle ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lakeshore (Aug 14, 2017)

Sure, you can check it through to Seattle. It may get there a day or so before you do, but it will be held in storage. You will get a claim ticket when you check it in RGH that you just show when you get to SEA.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 14, 2017)

Just show them ALL your tickets (to show them that you're going to SEA) when you check your bag. There will be no problem.


----------



## mrfixit (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you for the info


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 16, 2017)

Do be sure they put the right tag on the bag for your destination. I had an agent put an ALB (Albany, NY) tag on my bag instead of ABQ, my Albuquerque, NM destination.


----------

